# Brandon Jennings aims for leverage in free agency, warns Bucks against qualifying offer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "If I take the qualifying offer and become an [unrestricted] free agent there is no way I am coming back," Jennings told Yahoo! Sports on Friday after practice. "There is no way."
> 
> "If you think about it I still do have power," Jennings said. "If anything is offered out there that doesn't mean I have to accept it, right? That means next season I will be playing and then I will become a free agent and can go anywhere I want to go."
> 
> "It doesn't mean if another team offers me something or the Bucks offer me something that I have to take it. I can still play it out. That's something I've been thinking about. Then I can really have the power to really make my own decision."


http://www.brewhoop.com/2013/3/8/4081432/brandon-jennings-free-agency-qualifying-offer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So, does it qualify as a threat if Brandon Jennings threatens to leave you? I'm not sure that's worse than having him sign a big deal. They offered him 10 million per year didn't they? He's doing them a favor if he turns that down.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> So, does it qualify as a threat if Brandon Jennings threatens to leave you? I'm not sure that's worse than having him sign a big deal. *They offered him 10 million per year didn't they? He's doing them a favor if he turns that down.*


I agree.. i thought we should have dealt him at the deadline, he clearly doesnt want to be here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They should've just dealt Jennings and Ellis at the deadline. Neither is going to stay them with much longer, I don't think. What's Monta's contract look like?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Player option for 11 million next year, which most expect him to decline and become a free agent


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So there's a high chance both leave with the Bucks getting nothing in return, huh? Smart management.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> So there's a high chance both leave with the Bucks getting nothing in return, huh? Smart management.


It has been this wat since the big 3 left, our goal each season is to somehow sneak into the playoffs and we manage our team like that. Like giving away Harris for Redick because it made us a lock for the 8th seed. Everything we do is shortsighted (Maggette, Jefferson, Stephen Jackson, Gooden and RedicK) it makes this team hard to love at times.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> It has been this wat since the big 3 left, our goal each season is to somehow sneak into the playoffs and we manage our team like that. Like giving away Harris for Redick because it made us a lock for the 8th seed. *Everything we do is shortsighted (Maggette, Jefferson, Stephen Jackson, Gooden and RedicK) it makes this team hard to love at times.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself. I have nothing but apathy for this team right now. We need to hit the reset button for our backcourt and move into the future with Henson and Sanders as our foundation.


----------

